# Green tree python



## ballpython2 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm interested in getting a GTP but the only concern I have is the temperment. How is it? Are they bitey as babies then get over it? Or they bitey forever? How bad of a mark do they leave? And the price....I want a regular baby green tree python no morph nothing too special.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jul 23, 2009)

They are bity forever from what I understand!! and cause lots of damage..But are just sereanly beautiful...From what I understand they are very tempermeantal as far as keeping goes..Deadly conditions for them is one time forgetting to mist...Here is a little artical that may or may not help you

http://www.reptileknowledge.com/care/green-tree-python.php

or yeah here is a pic of a GTP bite ouch!
http://home.earthlink.net/~igohigh/iguana/bite.jpg


----------



## Lucas339 (Jul 23, 2009)

they are hit or miss.  ive seen some that were terrors but mine can easily be handled.  this is definitly not a starter snake though.  make sure you research.  also buying captive born animals from BREEDERS will give you a better chance of getting a healthy baby that may be a bit tamer.  i say breeder in caps because many pet stores and kingsnake sellers will advertise CB animals that are actually farm bred.  while these animals can be amazing, they also can have internal parasites and fail to thrive.  true USCB animals will already be eating and should give no problems.  

if this is your first green tree, it may be better to consider one that is older.  older animals have a better tolerance for husbandry learning curves.


----------



## Craig (Jul 23, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> They are bity forever from what I understand!! and cause lots of damage..But are just sereanly beautiful...From what I understand they are very tempermeantal as far as keeping goes..Deadly conditions for them is one time forgetting to mist...Here is a little artical that may or may not help you
> 
> http://www.reptileknowledge.com/care/green-tree-python.php
> 
> ...


There is no possible way a green tree python bite could do that. Look at the URL http://home.earthlink.net/~igohigh/iguana/bite.jpg <------- it says "iguana bite" Having been bitten several times by green tree pythons and amazon tree boas I can tell you that a bite from one of them could not even come close to doing that. 

They have very long thin teeth. The teeth would and do break off in the injury site.  Their bite does go deep but not like that. I saw 100% that is an iggy bite or other large lizard bite. Even 15' retic which I have been bitten by (several times) would not do damage like that. Their teeth to penetrate deep and it is a bad bite, but the bite pattern is different. 


 I think in terms of care etc. I think Lucas339 summarized it very well.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jul 23, 2009)

Sorry I posted the wrong link ill find the one I was looking at and post it...Dude chill it was a wrong link!


----------



## Craig (Jul 23, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> Sorry I posted the wrong link ill find the one I was looking at and post it...Dude chill it was a wrong link!


I was just explaining the difference. I was not mad etc... Some people might not know the difference i.e. some of the younger people on here. Sorry if I came across as being a jerk. I guess I should have thrown in one of these


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats fine I just find that people jump to conclusions befor mistakes can be fixed


----------



## Kuro (Jul 24, 2009)

i have a biak locale GTP and he is puppy dog tame. i can hold him just like my other snakes.

have a friend in florida who has 10+ and all but i think two of hers don't mind being handled.


each snake is different you would just have to hope you get lucky and get a calm one. they aren't for beginners and the poster above who said a GTP would die from forgeting to mist them one time thats a lie....i sometimes don't mist mine so his cage can dry out(trying to prevent mold) and he is a-ok.

i also only tend to mist once a day and thats usually late morning cause he wont go down to his water dish during the day so i mist so theres water on the side of the enclosure for him to get


----------



## ballpython2 (Jul 24, 2009)

Kuro said:


> i have a biak locale GTP and he is puppy dog tame. i can hold him just like my other snakes.
> 
> have a friend in florida who has 10+ and all but i think two of hers don't mind being handled.
> 
> ...



Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Kuro (Jul 25, 2009)

Scott Crowe.  Scott is friendly and really helpful, would buy from him again.


Just make sure your ready for a GTP they are not beginner snakes and are high matinence(sp?) snakes(need a good amount of humidity).


----------



## ballpython2 (Jul 25, 2009)

Kuro said:


> Scott Crowe.  Scott is friendly and really helpful, would buy from him again.
> 
> 
> Just make sure your ready for a GTP they are not beginner snakes and are high matinence(sp?) snakes(need a good amount of humidity).


Ok some ppl are saying they are high maintence some are saying the opposite.....Does anyone know for sure?...


----------



## Lucas339 (Jul 28, 2009)

Scott Crowe is an importer/exporter.  his animals will be farm bred

if you are serious about getting one, check out his site (http://www.moreliaviridis.yuku.com/) there many true US breeders that have animals for sale in the classifed section and the forum is filled with useful information on this species.


----------



## rikkiv5 (Jun 13, 2011)

hey my names rikki. on this ropic i juat want to know.. how long afer you have bought a new tree python can you hold it. my gtp arrives today but im not sure how long after can i hold it. thank =]


----------



## Crysta (Jun 13, 2011)

rikkiv5 said:


> hey my names rikki. on this ropic i juat want to know.. how long afer you have bought a new tree python can you hold it. my gtp arrives today but im not sure how long after can i hold it. thank =]


I would give your new snake about 2 weeks to acclimate, feed it, then let it digest for 1 more week before handleling. Depending on the snake it can be pretty finicky with being handled.


----------



## snakecollector (Jun 13, 2011)

*Compared to Corns or ball pythons...*



ballpython2 said:


> Ok some ppl are saying they are high maintence some are saying the opposite.....Does anyone know for sure?...



Compared to Corn Snakes, Ball Pythons, Kingsnakes etc.... Green Tree Pythons are high maintenance. If you do not have the correct temps, humidity etc they will not do well. They can also be finicky eaters. I agree with the earlier statement that if you are going to get one you should get a captive bred and born one, it will give you the best chance. I also agree with not starting with a  baby, they are cheaper but riskier.

My suggestion would be get a well established juvenile or adult. They are pricier but worth it. Especially a juvenile, you can watch them go through the color changes which is awesome.

GTP's have always been one of my favorite. They can be tempermental as can most tree pythons. Most captive bred ones will tolorate you in most cases. Anyway just my $.02 and personal experience.

John


----------



## Lucas339 (Jun 13, 2011)

rikkiv5 said:


> hey my names rikki. on this ropic i juat want to know.. how long afer you have bought a new tree python can you hold it. my gtp arrives today but im not sure how long after can i hold it. thank =]


and if it is under a year of age, you shouldn't be holding it at all.  they have fraglie spines and you can do damage and not even know it until later.


----------

